# Volume issues after reboot



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

After driving to get ice cream I got in my car and the screen was black. Putting my foot on the brake caused the Tesla T to appear and the screen booted but had trouble initially downloading for Slacker. Additionally the signal strength icon showed no cell signal. I always thought that was my phone's cell signal but my phone had a cell signal. After waiting a bit it jumped to full bars. Earlier I had noticed that I had no voice telling me turn directions. After putting in a route home I touched the gear icon and saw the speaker was muted. I unmuted the speaker and could hear directions. However, I noticed that the music didn't mute when directions were being spoken. When I went to get out of the car, the music volume stayed the same rather than reducing like it has always done. 

How do I get my car back to where it was with music decreasing when I exit the car and muting when directions are give?


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

Next drive should be ok. Had similar issue but was back to normal after putting car in park.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

SoCalWine said:


> Next drive should be ok. Had similar issue but was back to normal after putting car in park.


I hope so. I tried a soft reboot in the garage but that didn't help.


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

I think the issue is that it doesn't know where it is on sequence of events after reset while driving.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

After rebooting, it takes a few minutes for everything to get back to normal. Just chill


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> After rebooting, it takes a few minutes for everything to get back to normal. Just chill


Things were still messed up this morning and the car failed to close the garage door when I left. However, after a couple of shopping stops it seems it has started back working.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> Things were still messed up this morning and the car failed to close the garage door when I left. However, after a couple of shopping stops it seems it has started back working.


Have you replaced your garage door opener with a LED bulb? That can cause closing issues.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Have you replaced your garage door opener with a LED bulb? That can cause closing issues.


No. It never showed on the screen so it wasn't that it didn't close but that it didn't even try. I have seen this before where the car is confused whether it is coming or going. Yesterday, along with the other things that happened, when I got home it opens the garage door but I stopped while still outside to put the trash cans back. When I started pulling into the garage it activated the door again but fortunately I saw it and scooted the car in before the door hit the car. Last Thursday i had false low coolant warning. It went away after a few seconds and hasn't shown up again. Tesla's attitude was that it was just a software glitch.


----------

